# What am I doing wrong?



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

If the problem is not ALWAYS there then its the shooter not the bow. Next time it happens stand at point blank distance from your target
pull to full draw aim and just before you shoot close your eyes then let it fly.
By doing this all your attention will be focused on the feel of the bow in hand, any movement will be very obvious.


----------



## Elipapa (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, i'll try it.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:



Welcome to AT


:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Elipapa.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. Just lot's of practice. Get your wife involved also.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

welcome...


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## drbowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

work on mechanics and not necessarily the result of the shot. pick up the book idiot proof archery by bernie pellerite. it has some great info and tips and has a chapter on your problem as well


----------



## bowtech killer (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the same bow. It shoots awesome like you say but is easy to torque yhe bow. Its all in the grip. Took me a couple months to get it nailed down. just keep shooting it and pay real close attention to your grip and form


----------

